# Talesweaver English version!!



## Eighteen (Nov 8, 2010)

I was just browsing a few minutes ago, and noticed that my 2nd most favorite mmorpg's (Ragnarok Online is my fav and first mmorpg I've ever played!!) is FINALLY released in English, after about 7 years or so >_>
I think most of you don't know the game.. but if you do Here's the official website http://tales.gamengame.com/ (this is allowed ya? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

Not sure this game is already playable ( I think so because I am downloading the client right now..) 
But at least it will be released by the end of this year  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dunno if you people care about this game, but I just wanted you to know in case you was waiting 7 years like me


And yeah it looks old I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..hence the ''I waited 7 years for it to be translated''  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: screenie!!











EDIT: To tell you guys a tiny bit how this game is (mind you I am telling this from my own point of view)

Far as I know, people must at least know Ragnarok Online, I think it was THE first or at least once of the first mmorpg's out there.. you can kinda see some originality in that one compared to other games.. 
like for example the ''Card'' system...Almost every monster in the game has a chance to drop cards.. extremely rare drops ( like 0.02% ) but when a monster card drops, depending on what monster it is, it can give you huge special powers if you equip it to one of your equipments.
For example, there was a boss called ''ghostring'' if you managed to get that card, you could equip it into a body armor, and when you did you became ghost property, meaning all NORMAL physical damage would miss you... yes... miss xD.

Anyhoo, that's enough about ragnarok, u guys wanna hear about talesweaver.

Tales weaver was the second mmorpg that I have played xD and ever since i played it , I have been calling in Ragnarok Online 2 xD.

The game, despite the old looks (wich i personally love better then 3D nowdays...) is pretty original is some aspects..
the game has long story cutscenes depending on what character you picked ( i think there are 6 or 7 or so) (and yeah , u are probably like ...yay cutscenes..but it was pretty cool 7 years ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 specially for an mmorpg)

anyhoo, some original stuff about the game itself.. the leveling system.. when you hit a monster, each hit you will get exp.. and when you kill that monster you get even more exp.
your lvl meter is broken into 3 parts ( i dont know why exactly yet, sorry!!) but when you fill 1 part of the exp meter, there will be a popup above your chars head saying ''Exp Over'' meaning, you can either click the level up button to ''buy'' a level with your exp. OR you can save exp to ''buy'' skills from your skill tree'' .. so think carefully.. exp counts as money for either levels or skills.. 
that little aspect gives the game a lot of depth to it, you will notice when you actually play it

oh and by the way.. the music (just as in ragnarok) is AWSOME!!!...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Usually when  play mmorpgs I turn of the stupid music and put on my own, exept in ragnarok online and ....yeah yeah!!.. TALESWEAVER  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just listen to the enemy ground theme of lydia town



p.s. All right got to go to the stupid party now xD Maybe i'll edit more explanation later on  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... 
...Anyhoo bye!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: By the way, if some of you are going to play it, Post me your ingame name !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mine is ''Eighteen''


----------



## Terminator02 (Nov 8, 2010)

this heck is this


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 8, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> this heck is this


Told you, most of the people don't know about it.. if you was around age 16-19,  7 years ago, you probably know about it..


----------



## Slyakin (Nov 9, 2010)

Hm, I was looking for a nice MMO.


----------



## SilentRevolt (Nov 9, 2010)

Looks good,i will download it rite now xD


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 9, 2010)

Playing it right now xD its sooo cool, this is one of the first games looking like this, not one of those stupid clones  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyhoo, it almost feels like the same quality as an offline rpg IMO (Which is good)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



by the way, the ''Lag'' is just the way that game is xD it was like that 7 years ago as well xD So it's normal, just get used to it!!


EDIT: By the way, my in-game name is Eighteen PM me


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 9, 2010)

Booooo stupid maintenance >.< Stupid timing


----------



## GameDragon (Nov 9, 2010)

I do remember playing the Korean version of this quite some years ago. I didn't like it as much as RO, but it definitely appealed to me.


----------



## xx_cutie_xx (Nov 9, 2010)

This looks pretty cool! 
I've been looking for something like this for a while so I'll check it out right now.


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 9, 2010)

Booo.. I have to goto a stupid party today of my mom's old work >.<
Stupid timing.. I wanna play Talesweaver!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..Not being stuck with some old boring people who talk aboutum... stockss....and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bookss... 
...and the latest news around the cafeteria...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 psh!


----------



## heavyknight (Nov 9, 2010)

Never got to playing the foreign versions...seems like it'd be worth a try later. What's it like anyways?
Edit : or to be a bit more specific on the last part, nerd it out, if you can. /likes to learn stuff ahead of time


----------



## Paarish (Nov 9, 2010)

I've bookmarked this but ill try it out later...


----------



## prowler (Nov 9, 2010)

Will try it out later.

The MMO I've really only liked is Guild Wars but this looks _alright_, like most MMO's do then turn out to be crap.


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 9, 2010)

*snip*
sorry this post was meant to be in the first post as an edit, and  dunno how to remove this one xD


----------



## Stephapanda (Nov 9, 2010)

Looks interesting, I might download it later. I played RO for five or so years, but it's reaaaally boring to me now.


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 9, 2010)

Stephapanda said:
			
		

> Looks interesting, I might download it later. I played RO for five or so years, but it's reaaaally boring to me now.


Yeah I know what you mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Me also played it wayyyy too much


----------



## Demonbart (Nov 9, 2010)

Urgh, I liked the look of this, so I dl'd it, made an account on the site, but the game keeps saying my password is incorrect >.<
I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 9, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> Urgh, I liked the look of this, so I dl'd it, made an account on the site, but the game keeps saying my password is incorrect >.<
> I hate it when that happens.


Yeah I totally had the same problem.. turned out I had to type my email adress as ID >.>........ so try that !!


----------



## Demonbart (Nov 9, 2010)

alphajaehoon said:
			
		

> Demonbart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm... I'll try that, I'll update to tell whether it worked or not.
EDIT: Yay it worked, thanks a lot


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 9, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> alphajaehoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noooo problem!!


----------



## heavyknight (Nov 26, 2010)

Started trying it about 2 or so days ago, fun game. It's basically Trickster + RO. Everything's colorful, there's no need to always skill spam, and it's pretty solo friendly. Money's moderately easy to get, too. (Kill stuff -> Loot item -> Sell item -> Profit!) Alternatively, there's compounding, one recipe can fetch a pretty penny, blah blah blah.

Thoughts n' stuff -
For an old game, it's doing well. Especially compared to modern games. It's the usual confusing at first, but isn't that hard to get the hang of. Over glorified 3D graphics can make a game pretty...but how it plays shouldn't be generic. There has to be gimmicks, something to make it more than just click and wait until thing dies or press lots of skill hot keys. That, and games that promote needing to be a super high level just to have fun, suck. 

For example, if you don't care too much about stats or already have the proper Xien up, you can continue leveling skills instead of leveling yourself. I've also read that you should level by hitting the exp cap, instead of manually leveling. I'm guessing it's easier on the exp/since it's the -exp you gain from things dropping as you go higher and higher-. If you do care about stats, depending on your character, it'll be slightly slower, and you won't exactly be making too much use of skills. 

Plus, you get a chance to reset your stats, skills, and even style after some point. Nice touch, since it's not Cash Shop-related.


----------



## mameks (Nov 26, 2010)

Sounds like an interesting game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'll probably give it a go at some point.


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 26, 2010)

heavyknight said:
			
		

> Started trying it about 2 or so days ago, fun game. It's basically Trickster + RO.


Yeah I know trickster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I tried to play that, few years back when i gave up on waiting for talesweaver.
I wanted to play trickster because it looked a lot like talesweaver xD 
except i found it be really boring compared to talesweaver, so i never played it for too long.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow you typed 1st person


----------



## Eighteen (Dec 30, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Wow you typed 1st person


Yeah yeah nag nag, I do that sometimes.
Did you really searched all the forum just for me to do that once?

You're a STALKER!!!


----------



## Arithmatics (Dec 30, 2010)

whats with the blue circle following my cursor everywhere? I can't click shit.


----------



## Eighteen (Dec 30, 2010)

Arithmatics said:
			
		

> whats with the blue circle following my cursor everywhere? I can't click shit.


Don't know, Can you make a screenie? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Did your cursor turn into a round thingy? a clock like thing? or a cross?

either way it means the object you are hovering over, cannot be clicked.


----------

